# Word for the day quotidian



## Josiah (Mar 28, 2015)

quotidian

adjective

1. daily:
a quotidian report. 


2. usual or customary; everyday:
quotidian needs.


3. ordinary; commonplace:
The book opens with a profound essay sparked by the quotidian exercise of cleaning the refrigerator.

Quotidian is a fancy way of saying "daily" or "ordinary." Quotidian events are the everyday details of life.
When you talk about the quotidian, you're talking about the little things in life: everyday events that are normal and not that exciting. Going to the store, doing chores, working or going to school, and brushing your teeth are all quotidian. If you take a spaceship to Mars, that would be unusual and extraordinary: the opposite of quotidian.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, I guess I better get off this computer and get to my quotidian housework.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 28, 2015)

Are we absolutely sure that it's not a noun? A quotidian might be somebody who uses quotes a lot. A proper noun? Maybe it's a person who's from Quotidia I've never been to Quotidia, but then, I don't much care to travel.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 28, 2015)

I like your imaginative suggestions but there actually is a noun form of the word which I neglected to mention

Medical dictionary


quotidian fever, 
see malaria
* * *


a fever that recurs every day, such as quotidian malaria or ague.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 28, 2015)

I have a "quotidian" butt ache........................... and headache................. ugh. :distress:


----------



## drifter (Mar 28, 2015)

I learn something every day, here.


----------

